# Droopy eye



## DevWind (Nov 7, 2016)

arshiyagupta said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> My 9 year old lab has a red droopy eye.
> 
> ...


I don't know of anything. If it's concerning you, I would recommend contacting your vet.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

When that happened to my old girl, it was Horner’s. The ophthalmologist was able to give her some drops to help.

It could also just be an irritation, but I would take her to your vet for a start.


----------



## mylizzie (May 31, 2015)

DevWind said:


> I don't know of anything. If it's concerning you, I would recommend contacting your vet.


My 9-year-old Golden just developed the same droopy eye, too. Diagnosed as Horner’s Syndrome. Could go away on its own but could also be caused by a tumor, according to my vet. We’ve done X-rays and are scheduled for ophthalmologist next month. My best to you and your dog.


----------



## arshiyagupta (9 mo ago)

Tahnee GR said:


> When that happened to my old girl, it was Horner’s. The ophthalmologist was able to give her some drops to help.
> 
> It could also just be an irritation, but I would take her to your vet for a start.


I will get it checked with the Vet.
But , did the drops help?


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

arshiyagupta said:


> I will get it checked with the Vet.
> But , did the drops help?


They did, but in her case the Horner’s was caused by the puppy hanging off her neck, which irritated a nerve running up her neck. If it had a different cause, I don’t know what the ophthalmologist would have suggested. The ophthalmologist made the diagnosis in about 5 minutes, including the cause, while my vet was unable to do so.


----------



## KellyH (Sep 5, 2010)

My late Bronte (who just passed three weeks ago - and I'm heartbroken) had Horner's Syndrome a few years ago. Went to ophthalmologist, who gave her some drops, said wait to see if it gets better. If it does, no further treatment necessary. Cleared up just fine.


----------

